# The Pb Dog Show!



## etexas (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, on another thread I stated I was going to post pictures of our Bichon, Lily. While I work on getting some stuff, I thought we would have some fun. I know a number of you have dogs, so here goes: The PB Dog Show! put up some pics of your beloved Fido or Fluffy here. Let us see the dogs of the PB members!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 3, 2008)

My buddy - Parsifal


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikey says hi!








Mikey ready to play (his ball is his idol)








Old Man Mike got a new bed for Christmas, and he's enjoying it thoroughly.








This is our newest edition, Miss Bee-havin (Miss Bee for short)








She enjoys tormenting Grampa Mikey








And playing








And snuggling






Mama wuvs her babies!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no idea how to post a picture on here.

Suffice it to say that I have a wire-haired fox terrier named Samson who is the cutest dog evar.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

Molly Irene Snyder

She sleeps by my head and hogs the middle of the bed. I am always pushed over to the right side of the bed while she lays in the middle at the head board.

Typical female.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I have no idea how to post a picture on here.
> 
> Suffice it to say that I have a wire-haired fox terrier named Samson who is the cutest dog evar.



Awwwww, terriers are so cute! That's what out little girl is, a wire-haired Jack Russel. She's a doll.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 4, 2008)

How do I insert a photo from the computer? It asks for a url.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 4, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> How do I insert a photo from the computer? It asks for a url.



You'll need to upload your photo somewhere, such as Photobucket.com, and use that URL.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 4, 2008)

Bluetick Coonhound aka Beaux
Mutt Mix aka Miss Fawn


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Molly Irene Snyder
> 
> She sleeps by my head and hogs the middle of the bed. I am always pushed over to the right side of the bed while she lays in the middle at the head board.
> 
> Typical female.


 
She's darlin'. Shelties are very special. Ours gave us 15 years of love and loyalty.

Bonnie Brae of Loch Fargher


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Molly Irene Snyder
> 
> She sleeps by my head and hogs the middle of the bed. I am always pushed over to the right side of the bed while she lays in the middle at the head board.
> 
> Typical female.


Our Bichon, pushes me to the side of the bed, I weigh 180, she is around 12 pounds......go figure!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> She's darlin'. Shelties are very special. Ours gave us 15 years of love and loyalty.
> 
> Bonnie Brae of Loch Fargher



Molly is our fourth Shelty. We have had two males and she is our second female. Each one has been very different from the others. They are as different as humans are. This one likes to nip at strangers. She is the smallest and most aggressive little thing. But after she gets to know you she is alright.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Typical female.
> ...



See what I mean? Typical Female. Just kidding ladies.(sorta) Don't get mad at me. LOL Please?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, I prefer cats.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...


Nice! Bye the way everyone who has posted so far has GREAT looking dogs!


----------



## Vytautas (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is Benji on a chair.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Mikey says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike and Miss Bee are both great!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

So do those of us who don't own dogs get to vote for the "best of show"?

What does the winner get?


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> So do those of us who don't own dogs get to vote for the "best of show"?
> 
> What does the winner get?


, well this is just to show off the PB hounds!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > So do those of us who don't own dogs get to vote for the "best of show"?
> ...



Ah, I see. So it is "show" as in "show off". Okay, I'll sit back and enjoy the pics.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> My buddy - Parsifal


Funny!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Mac (aka McDoggie Everett McFadden). He is a member of our family (he even sleeps between my wife and me) so it was natural that he should attend my fourth child's (Nathan and Bethany) wedding reception last weekend. Yes, he is wearing a tux. And, when I listen to theology lectures on my iPod, he lifts his head, cocks it at an angle, and moves his eyes so that you would swear he was listening. Why not? He specializes in dogmatics.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> This is Mac (aka McDoggie Everett McFadden). He is a member of our family (he even sleeps between my wife and me) so it was natural that he should attend my fourth child's (Nathan and Bethany) wedding reception last weekend. Yes, he is wearing a tux. And, when I listen to theology lectures on my iPod, he lifts his head, cocks it at an angle, and moves his eyes so that you would swear he was listening. Why not? He specializes in dogmatics.


What grat little dog brother! Dig the Tux!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sedgwick and Samson of Grand Rapids*






The Jack Russell Terrier is named Sedgwick. He is mine. The Schnauzer is Samson and he is my wifes (I call him my step-dog). We have had them both for almost 10 years.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, since everyone cares: Sedgwick sleeps in our bed. Sam used to, but is getting old and does not venture up the stairs unless there is food up there.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Lily The Wonder Dog. Oops? OK. I have a photo clicked, manage uploads and I saw the pic and selected it, WHAT did I do wrong??????????????? Help!


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Trying again.........Tells me it exceeds size???? It is just a "Phone Photo".....I must be doing something wrong.....where are you techies!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 4, 2008)

If your mobile upload is too big- then mine must be ginormous!


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> If your mobile upload is too big- then mine must be ginormous!


.....Guess so your dog looks like a question mark!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 5, 2008)

*A product Dog Owners can't be without*

For all the PB dog owners on board, here's a product







that you can't be without (thanks to a recently-observed in-flight magazine ad). I think I'd almost pay for a picture uploaded here of one of y'all "frosting and tossing"  Come on, JD, you know you want to buy it!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 6, 2008)

You want to be very careful about spending too much time with your dog

Winners of the I Look Like My Dog Contest


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

Richard King said:


> You want to be very careful about spending too much time with your dog
> 
> Winners of the I Look Like My Dog Contest


Brutal!


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

I have always felt that pets were a little taste of the new heaven and new earth to come. Both of our dogs are pound puppies - I strongly encourage people to go there first for a pet (as well as the various pet rescue groups).

Tasha the husky behind the wheel of my daughters car:






Tasha as a puppy in her favorite sleeping position (a wee bit heavy today for that)





And her opinion of the diaper we made her wear for incontinence (until she had corrective surgery).






Apollo the German Shepherd at the pound when we first saw him.





And in his favorite place:










And you can see the whole family (including my pet sporran) in my intro post.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

Narnian said:


> I have always felt that pets were a little taste of the new heaven and new earth to come. Both of our dogs are pound puppies - I strongly encourage people to go there first for a pet (as well as the various pet rescue groups).
> 
> Tasha the husky behind the wheel of my daughters car:
> 
> ...


Those are great!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

Due to Byte size I CANNOT get Lily as an attachment. SO, for the rest of the day here is our pride and and joy as avatar.......READY BRETHREN? CUTEST DOG ON EARTH!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

SOMEONE BETTER SAY SOMETHING ABOUT LILY!!!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 7, 2008)

CUTEST DOG ON EARTH. 
??? Ok, I said it, OK?


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> CUTEST DOG ON EARTH.
> ??? Ok, I said it, OK?


LOL! I knew if I fished for compliments on the dog long enough someone would bite, at least just shut me up! Thanks man!


----------



## Narnian (Jan 7, 2008)

etexas said:


> LOL! I knew if I fished for compliments on the dog long enough someone would bite, at least just shut me up! Thanks man!


What happened to your avatar? It looked better earlier today.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't see a dog, etexas.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 9, 2008)

Dogs are evil. Cats rule!

The difference between dogs and cats: a dog is chasing a car down the street, barking like mad. A cat, sitting in a warm bay window, watches the dog and thinks, "Idiot!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 9, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Dogs are evil. Cats rule!
> 
> The difference between dogs and cats: a dog is chasing a car down the street, barking like mad. A cat, sitting in a warm bay window, watches the dog and thinks, "Idiot!"


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 9, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Dogs are evil. Cats rule!
> 
> The difference between dogs and cats: a dog is chasing a car down the street, barking like mad. A cat, sitting in a warm bay window, watches the dog and thinks, "Idiot!"



The fifth point of Calvinism rightly interpreted deals not only with the preservation of the saints by God but also of the call for the saints to persevere. Both Mac (my dog) and I would ask you to examine yourself to be sure that you are still in the faith. "Dogs are evil; cats rule!" sounds like some kind of pernicious error, if not outright heresy. The typical demeanor of cats always reminds me of literary representations of Satan. In fact, the sickly smirking smile of the Grinch (also found in Tim Curry in Left Alone 2) was obviously patterned after the stubby domesticated feline (not to be confused with the magestic Aslan lion figure).


----------



## Augusta (Jan 10, 2008)

*My Honey Poo*

Here is my Honey Poo. Her name when I adopted her was Tootsie, but I call her Poopy. She has many names now: Pooper doo, Pooper Hon, Tootsie Woo, Tootsie Poppers, her rap name is Poop doggie dog, and her German name is Frau Poopenheim. She is lots of fun.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 10, 2008)

moved - didn't want to spoil the thread's spirit


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2008)

J.D.,

I am SO sorry. Dogs are one of the Lord's special gifts to us. The loss of a faithful dog is a real and deep loss.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks DM...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Baybee had a hysterectomy.





But before the surgery, she helped me fold socks.


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's our buddy, Bailey's Irish Cream (Bailey)


----------



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2008)

Susan, my sister has a Jack Russell named Baby who looks just like your Baybee.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Awww I love Bailey! He's cute. Throw a baby in the picture and it takes the prize. Labs are so great for kids.

Jack Russels are awesome! My mum would kill me though if she saw what Miss Bee just did. I let her out of her kennel to snuggle, but she _ran_ into the living room and _jumped_ on the couch then took a _flying leap_ off of it to come get me!  It's like she doesn't realize she just had a big surgery. Silly little thing.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think anything could get a Jack Russell down. They are little spit-fires.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I missing something? ETexas, didn't you put this together and we have YET to see your dog... Whats up!?!?


----------

